# Custom Casein Fountain Pen



## wizard (Jan 1, 2013)

Finally got some time away and finished a pen this A.M. It's a custom fountain pen made from casein with a #6 Medium Point Gilded Bock nib.  Comments welcome. Thanks so much for looking. Happy New Year!! Regards, Doc


----------



## MarkD (Jan 1, 2013)

That's one very classy pen! Outstanding!


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 1, 2013)

Another with "Class" written all over it Doc! Do you sell these or keep a huge stash? Just asking. Happy New Year to you and yours!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 1, 2013)

Spectacular work and Happy New Year.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well Doc, you know i love your pens, but this time i have some critique. The entire pen looks great until i see the clip. It lays too flat against the upper barrel where it comes out of the finial. Now, i say that with the utmost respect, because i have never made one of these before, however, it just seems like it should stick out just a little bit more.


----------



## angboy (Jan 1, 2013)

Stunning pen!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 1, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## orbit308 (Jan 2, 2013)

I can invision a thin black inlay a mm or 2 from the top.  It is an excellent pen, I'm amazed at the kitless pens on here.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 2, 2013)

I think it needs to be changed from gold to the guilded nib and rhodium clip so we could at least see a comparison.  I have some and that's what I was thinking would go best.   Of course I am a beginner asking a master to indulge a whim. 

Excellent craftsmanship as always.

Phil


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice pen! Did my first casein recently and I like the results. Looks (to me) truly classy.

As to the observations, I gotta say I like the look of the clip laying flat against the upper barrel. Nice, streamlined appearance. But I'm not so sure about the gold. Is there a "gun metal" or does that label me as an absolute amateur?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 2, 2013)

As always, a very nice looking pen Doc. That Casein is elegant.


----------



## Wright (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice pen. Fit and form is excellent!


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful work Doc! Caesin is such a classy material and your pen fits the bill.


----------



## bluwolf (Jan 2, 2013)

Nicely done Doc! Like Jonathan said, classy material on a classy pen. That casein sure is sweet looking.

Mike


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 2, 2013)

Doc,
That is just outstanding.  It's my new favorite.  Well done.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow! That is an awesome looking pen.  I love Casein and was so excited when I finished my  custom FP.  The problem I had with mine was after I filled it with ink, the material swelled so it was very difficult pull the cap off after it was unscrewed and then had to put it in a vice to unscrew the section.


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice pen.  Class, class, class.


----------



## Robert111 (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful pen, Doc! Love the casin, and of course the workmanship.


----------



## wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind comments and encouragement!! Regards, Doc



Jim Burr said:


> Another with "Class" written all over it Doc! Do  you sell these or keep a huge stash? Just asking. Happy New Year to you  and yours!!



Thanks Jim! Sold one.Given a lot away.  LOL...Have a *huge* stash...and need to start selling them before my wife kills me. 



seamus7227 said:


> Well Doc, you know i love your pens, but this time i have some critique. The  entire pen looks great until i see the clip. It lays too flat against  the upper barrel where it comes out of the finial. Now, i say that with  the utmost respect, because i have never made one of these before,  however, it just seems like it should stick out just a little bit more.



Thank you Seamus! LOL.and...thank you for the critique.. Hee..Hee,,I  worked long and hard to get that clip just right to drive you crazy:biggrin:..  Just kidding..the upper part of the clip does look too close to the  barrel/finial junction..the way the clip is made doesn't leave a lot of  room between the clip body and the ring. It would probably been  helpful if I would have reduced the diameter of the upper barrel/finial.


----------

